# New music from my band - Synystry



## Kreth (Jul 19, 2007)

My band, Synystry, recently finished recording for our debut EP, Madness We Enjoy, which we'll be releasing independently. The tracks are available on our MySpace page. We should be selling CDs as well as online tracks fairly soon.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 20, 2007)

The tracks sound great. Just one question, why does the audio sound so scratchy at the beginning of Violent Waltz?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 20, 2007)

Kreth said:


> The tracks sound great. Just one question, why does the audio sound so scratchy at the beginning of Violent Waltz?


That's an excellent question, Kreth. I'm glad you asked. The first 50 seconds or so of Violent Waltz are actually a separate instrumental track on the CD called Prelude to Violence. MySpace only allows you to post 4 tracks at once, so I edited the instrumental onto the beginning of Violent Waltz.
The clean guitar at the beginning of Prelude to Violence has a pseudo-jazz sound, so we had the idea in the studio to make it sound like an old jazz record. The recording engineer sampled an old, scratched up LP (anyone remember those?) and added it during the mixdown. So, we got the characteristic hiss and pops of an old record being played.


----------



## Carol (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey Kreth,

You're only allowed one account on MartialTalk.  What's it going to be bro?  Kreth?  Or...Kreth?  :lfao:


----------



## Kreth (Jul 20, 2007)

Can we keep it on topic please? I'm trying to answer questions about my band's music...



:uhyeah:


----------



## Carol (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh arrrite.... :lol2:

Seriously though...I was curious...what inspired you to write the War Song?  When I was listening to it I was wondering if there was a deeper story behind it.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 20, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Oh arrrite.... :lol2:
> 
> Seriously though...I was curious...what inspired you to write the War Song? When I was listening to it I was wondering if there was a deeper story behind it.


Well, a combination of things, really. I knew several guys in the Marines who were real gung ho until it seemed like we'd actually get sent in somewhere. Hence the progression of the song, where the men are all fired up at the beginning, and realize they're completely ****ed at the end. Add stories from friends who've been in combat, a lot of reading, and classic songs like The Trooper. Blend well, serve.
The very first idea I had for the lyrics actually came from the old military saying (paraphrased) that "no battle plan survives first contact."


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 20, 2007)

Kreth, I tried to choose the download option as I'm on Dinosaur Dial-up, but don't seem to have that option - do I need to be logged in?


----------



## Kreth (Jul 20, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Kreth, I tried to choose the download option as I'm on Dinosaur Dial-up, but don't seem to have that option - do I need to be logged in?


No, sorry. We disabled downloading until we get our music store set up. The only way you can listen is streaming.


----------



## Carol (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh drat.  Guess I'll have to wait to add "Fear" to the  "Heavy Bag Work" playlist on my iPod. :lol2:


----------



## Kreth (Jul 20, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Oh drat. Guess I'll have to wait to add "Fear" to the "Heavy Bag Work" playlist on my iPod. :lol2:


That song rocks. My guitarist just started playing that whammy divebomb at the end with a flanger, and it sounds even cooler.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 20, 2007)

Kreth this is great workout music and I'm so glad you did'nt use a echo chamber effect love the rawness of the sound, bring back the acid and hard rock of the late sixties and seventies.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 20, 2007)

The war song sounds like Metalica a little was they part of your decission to be a rock and roller?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm no metal Fan, but I listened to every song and I didn't hate it.
Sean


----------



## Kreth (Jul 20, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Kreth this is great workout music and I'm so glad you did'nt use a echo chamber effect love the rawness of the sound, bring back the acid and hard rock of the late sixties and seventies.


I hate overly processed vocals. I try only to use vocal effects to provide accents to the music.



terryl965 said:


> The war song sounds like Metalica a little was they part of your decission to be a rock and roller?


Well, I have been listening to Metallica since about '86, so I definitely would have to call them an influence. For the most part, I'm not a screamer like Dickinson of Iron Maiden or Rob Halford. My vocal range is much closer to Hetfield's (Metallica).



Touch Of Death said:


> I'm no metal Fan, but I listened to every song and I didn't hate it.
> Sean


That's cool. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 20, 2007)

Kreth I really enjoyed it when will it ready for downloads and of course I will pay for it.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 20, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Kreth I really enjoyed it when will it ready for downloads and of course I will pay for it.


Hopefully, soon. We're in the process of getting the DBA set up for our production company (Dirty Video Music), and then we'll get registered with BMI and start selling...


----------



## Carol (Jul 20, 2007)

It sounds like you guys are having a helluva good time playing.  I hope you find a bass player soon though.  Been there....it sucks.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 20, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Hopefully, soon. We're in the process of getting the DBA set up for our production company (Dirty Video Music), and then we'll get registered with BMI and start selling...


 
Great let me know


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey Kreth, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I like it!


----------



## Kreth (Jul 20, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> It sounds like you guys are having a helluva good time playing.  I hope you find a bass player soon though.  Been there....it sucks.


Part of the reason we're without a bass player is the remaining three of us have a clear idea of where we want to go with this band, and our previous bass player didn't agree. Dave (guitar) did a great job filling in on bass in the studio.



terryl965 said:


> Great let me know


Absolutely.



Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Kreth,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Brian. Glad you like the tunes.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 21, 2007)

Your band sounds great!


----------



## Kreth (Jul 21, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Your band sounds great!


Thanks, JT!


----------



## Kreth (Jul 25, 2007)

Dave (guitar) cut together some video footage from the studio for Violent Waltz. You can check it out in our video section. Don't even bother if you're on dial-up, the file is around 83 MB.


----------

